# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  Former Powerlifter Mike Miller Talks about his steroids use

## Fat Guy

This might be a repost but either way this is an interesting video of former powerlifter & MMA fighter Mike Miller (1st man to squat 1200+). Mike was in the movie The Wrestler and he talks about his use of anabolic hormones, powerlifting, his addiction to juice and EFX supplements. 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mkZr0...ayer_embedded#!

----------


## warchild

sounds like he trying to promote efx products and just bad mouth steroids

----------


## big_ron

Really makes you think ey

----------


## stevey_6t9

the guys a douch, if hes punching walls and being angry its his fault for being a prick, get off the juice.
cant wait for my next cycle, thanks mike.

----------


## big_ron

> the guys a douch, if hes punching walls and being angry its his fault for being a prick, get off the juice.
> cant wait for my next cycle, thanks mike.


Tren all the way ;-) yeah he said he didnt know much about it. he was prob using stupid amounts! i mean look at ronnie, biggest guy ever, seemed fair relaxed on his dvd's  :Smilie:  a bit slow tho, but thats what makes him ronnie

----------


## Nooomoto

If you're being abusive to your family, punching holes in walls and throwing weights around the gym it's because you're a jackass...not because you're using AAS. I love how people make excuses for ridiculous behavior.

----------


## Fat Guy

I have to agree with the sentiment that if you are having anger issue it’s probably not due to juice but other reasons. I have been on few cycles and anger was the least of my concerns and I have a stressful job but I never felt like I could not handle it even when I was 750mgs of test per week. I get the feeling that Mike is the type of guy who gets easily frustrated/angry on or off anabolics and it would not surprise me to find out that Mike still juices but keeps it on the down low due to his sponsorships. However, I do give Mike credit for his insanely strong squat… a 1200lbs squat is a monumental achievement that most humans will never accomplish.

----------


## BgMc31

Don't know if you saw the supposed 1200lb squat, but it was NOT a legit squat and everyone has acknowledged it. Plus he was unable to squat 700lbs raw in a contest afterwards. I don't want to bad mouth the guy, but this is bullshit!!!

Here's the squat...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qwNlUTekYWA

----------


## Nooomoto

Definitely not a legit squat. Cheers for the effort but to sit there in that EFX video and say you were the first guy to squat 1200 lbs is a pretty big leap from what actually happened. I get the impression that this guy is a jerk and wouldn't really want to hang out with him.

He's like the meathead version of "Chuck the Truck" from Foot Fist Way.

----------


## warchild

guy was a cop so he think he is soo cool anyways, juice just enhanced his get away with anything attitude, now he realized what a donger he was

----------


## Brewster

what a loser

----------


## warchild

> what a loser


super dork loser

----------


## Fat Guy

I did not see the video but after just looking at it… it did seem a little high, which gives concern to the legitimacy of a sanctioned squat. Judging by the video I would say he deserves some red lights and that’s just my professional internet armchair judgement call  :Wink:  But I do know that putting 1200lbs on your back and attempting a squat takes some balls that many will never attempt.

----------


## SomeRandomGuy

What a douche. His experiences apply to everyone. "when YOU'RE on, ...." "when YOU this, when YOU'VE that" Speak for yourself, douchewaffle. Because this fag had a certain experience, he thinks he knows it all, and knows what your experience and everyone else's will be. A natural 600lb bench, yeah right. Dude just keeps babbling and babbling, yeah right you don't want to be the center of attention anymore. Nope, you're still an attention whore jumping on the 'steroids are bad' bandwagon. Right about when he starts pitching his own special brand of vitamins that he noticed "a marked difference" after using, I had to quit watching. DOUCHE! Yeah the squat looked high. Sure wasn't rock bottom. Still it's a shitton of weight. Wonder if he was using a squat suit there. Saw all the Inzer gear on him.

----------


## BgMc31

> What a douche. His experiences apply to everyone. "when YOU'RE on, ...." "when YOU this, when YOU'VE that" Speak for yourself, douchewaffle. Because this fag had a certain experience, he thinks he knows it all, and knows what your experience and everyone else's will be. A natural 600lb bench, yeah right. Dude just keeps babbling and babbling, yeah right you don't want to be the center of attention anymore. Nope, you're still an attention whore jumping on the 'steroids are bad' bandwagon. Right about when he starts pitching his own special brand of vitamins that he noticed "a marked difference" after using, I had to quit watching. DOUCHE! Yeah the squat looked high. Sure wasn't rock bottom. Still it's a shitton of weight. Wonder if he was using a squat suit there. Saw all the Inzer gear on him.


Not only was he wearing a squat suit, but it was a multiply squat suit. He was unable to squat 700lbs, Raw, at the Atlantis meet the same year.

----------


## Peace Missile

lol...

----------


## Peace Missile

That is some crazy stuff

----------


## GetSwole83

Sorry I cant stop laughing at SomeRandoms post...."douchewaffle" LOL! Thats going in the books. sheez...classic!

----------


## Tony Stacks

It's so easy for people to use things like this as a scapegoat for their BS. "I didn't mean to do it... I was drunk" "I didn't want to beat my wife... steroids made me do it"

----------


## dec11

could only suffer him to 3.31, what a [email protected] !

----------


## ithunk

what car is that

----------

